# Geany mit Auto-Import ?



## Streijost (21. Jun 2014)

HI,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit Geany (Notepad++ für Linux) beizubringen wie man automatisch importiert/korrigiert.

Bisher habe ich in Java immer mit Eclipse gearbeitet da ich momentan aber einen sehr langsamen Rechner habe ist das ganze eher eine Qual als ein Vergnügen.

Mit Geany habe ich meistens meine Skripte runter gehackt.
Nun wollte ich mit Geany meine mittelgroßen Java Projekte entwickeln vermisse nun aber schmerzlich die Eigenschaften von Eclipse.

Da ist zum einem das highlighten von Code, z.B wenn man den Iterator nicht generisch implementiert und dann eine liebevolle Anmerkung mit möglicher Autokorrektur bekommt.
Oder wenn man eine ArrayList<> deklariert und Initialisiert, jedoch den Import vergessen hat und man mit nur einem Click die passenden libs,packs importiert bekommt.
Sowie das Anlegen von Reference-Libaries.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das bei Geany nachzurüsten oder eine bessere(schneller, leichter mit gleichen Eigenschaften) IDE als Eclipse? 


Vielen Dank für eure Zeit.


----------

